# wbsite to check serial number??



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Well i finally found the serial number on my saddle, and i e-mailed it to cricle y, but the still have not responded back to me. So, i was wondering if there is a website that i can check the serial number on my saddle?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

bump..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I doubt it frankly. I was looking while back for Alamo one and ended up contacting the company directly. They were very good about getting back to me though (within one day).


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

What's the serial number, I might be able to find it for you.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Go to the Circle Y website, they have a whole FAQ section about their serial numbers. They are awesome over the phone too. We got a saddle into the tack shop and were trying to match up the numbers but it just wasn't fitting. Couldn't figure it out. Called directly, the man was very nice on the phone and told us that the saddle had the wrong serial numbers for what it was (It was a barrel racing saddle and it was listed as an equitation saddle). We figured it was a mix up and left it be. The man called us back to make sure we were picking up what he was putting down...the saddle was stolen and had the plates switched. LOL we never would have guessed!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

oh duh! i never even thought to call them lol, thanks corinowalk. fifty, the serial number is 1550. Hopefully its not a stolen saddle,, eek.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Does it look like this?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

no no. its a martha josey barrel saddle, made by circle y


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Then you don't have the seriel number...you have the model number. The Serial number should be up and under the skirting/fenders. It should be a metal plate with lots of numbers and possibly a few letters. Its should say saddle type MJ Barrel Saddle.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Circle Y Saddles - Western Saddles, Trail Riding Saddles, Barrel Sadles, Roping Saddles


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

are you serious, crap. well then i think the plate was removed, there is NO plate anywere I have looked that saddle over and over. So i wont be able to find out anything about my saddle then will I?? that sucks.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wooo!! i found it. It was towards the front of the saddle, under the skirt. Really stupid place to put it, the leather doesnt lift high enough for me to clearly read it, but i think i got it.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well after holding for 15 mintues i finally got my answers. 

Year it was made: 95-98 (hehe ill just say 98)

What size bars: Semi QH bars

The tree: the standard martha josey tree


----------

